# pelos en los huevos



## Mejsy

Yo encuentro otraz vez en TV serie "El Barco" la frase, a que no comprende exactamente.
Padre y hijo, a quién conoció cuando en años adultos, hablan de naciemento de otro hijo:
"Y yo nunca he tenido un crío en brazos, que a mí los hijos me vienen *con pelos en los huevos."

*
¿Es el vulgarismo para hombre adulto? ¿O se puede decir de otra manera?

Gracias


----------



## Ludaico

Hola, Mejsy:
Efectivamente se trata de un vulgarismo. La expresión se refiere a hombres ya crecidos, no necesariamente adultos, sino que incluso púberes y adolescentes. 
Saludos.


----------



## Mejsy

Gracias, yo pensé esto.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Hola.

La frase "con pelos en los huevos" es muy expresiva, y yo no la  consideraría 'vulgar' sino 'coloquial' - desenfadada, sí - pero natural  en una conversación 'a calzón quitao' entre padre e hijo como la que  describe Ud. En general, ese modo de expresarse aludiendo a los  atributos masculinos suena (¡o sonaba; tendría que escuchar a las chicas  jóvenes!) más natural entre hombres, y puede ser una hipérbole  'machista' de las que causan una sonrisa (="Soy tan macho que mis críos  ya nacen sexualmente maduros"), pero desde que es frecuente, vía  segundas y terceras o cuartas nupcias, 'heredar' hijos ajenos  creciditos, también puede ser una simple descripción de la realidad, y  entonces tan propia en boca de una mujer como en la de un hombre.  Imagine esta conversación masculina: "A: ¿Qué tal, Paco? ¡No me digas  que ese  churumbel llorón es tuyo!" B: ¡Qué va, hombre! Es de mi hija mayor. Ya  sabes que  a mí los hijos siempre me vienen con pelos en los huevos." [= Nunca he  tenido un hijo varón propio. El/Los que tengo lo(s) he 'heredado' ya  mayorcitos de  mi(s) mujer(es)]. O imagínese ésta entre dos  amigas íntimas: A: "Oye, te veo barriguita. ¿Estás embarazada?" B: "¡Qué  va, mujer! Ya sabes que a mí los hijos me vienen con pelos en los  huevos." [= Nunca son míos, siempre son de mis nuevos maridos]. La  hablante causaría la impresión de ser una mujer directa, liberada, y  'sin pelos en la lengua', pero, en España al menos, no sería  estigmatizada por decir eso como una persona 'vulgar',  salvo acaso  entre hablantes extremadamente 'propios' y melindrosos a quienes no hay  por qué imitar. Expresiones así podría oírselas tranquilamente - en  situaciones de confianza, claro - a hombres y mujeres cuya educación y  buen gusto estuvieran fuera de toda duda y que no perderían ni pizca de  su estatus por decirlas. Son expresiones 'coloquiales' (= una etiqueta  'estilística', el nombre de un registro del lenguaje), (ya) no  'vulgares' (= una etiqueta sociolingüística que hereda una distinción  interesada y caduca entre 'clases sociales ilustradas' y 'chusma sin  educación ni buen gusto'). Hoy día, y desde hace ya mucho, esa oposición  educado/vulgar ya no funciona, porque las clases privilegiadas no son  notoriamente 'ilustradas', mientras que una gran parte de la gente  'normal' tiene un nivel de educación y conocimiento de la lengua muy  similar al de esa élite económica. El DRAE, por inercia o respeto hacia sociedades  hispanohablantes más clasistas que la española, no lo sé, no siempre ha  revisado las marcas que advierten sobre los límites de uso de los  lemas. 
Mis únicos consejos, pues, son éstos: 1. No use expresiones de este  grado de coloquialidad más que entre amigos íntimos; y 2. Ni siquiera entonces las use a menos que su conocimiento y uso del español  (pronunciación, gramática, léxico y modismos, etc.) sean muy cercanos ya  a los de un nativo. Si las 'deja caer' en otro contexto o en medio de un discurso en el que  se detecten defectos de pronunciación, gramática, etc., como los que  suelen tener los extranjeros que aprenden español, puede hacer gracia, pero también puede sonar pretenciosa y  hasta ridícula y patética.


----------



## Maximino

Lamento discrepar con nuestro catedrático de lingüística, pero a mi me parece que cada vez que se emplea en español _huevos_ como sinónimo de _testículos_ es un vulgarismo, un dicho o frase de corte popular, no esmerado. Otra cosa es que tal vulgarismo sea o no malsonante, en mi opinión.


Un saludo cordial


----------



## Sibutlasi

Maximino said:


> Lamento discrepar con nuestro catedrático de lingüística, pero a mi me parece que cada vez que se emplea en español _huevos_ como sinónimo de _testículos_ es un vulgarismo, un dicho o frase de corte popular, no esmerado. Otra cosa es que tal vulgarismo sea o no malsonante, en mi opinión.
> 
> 
> Un saludo cordial



Quizá estoy deformado, pero lo que a mí me parece vulgar es la afectación y la 'propiedad' de los inseguros, no la naturalidad, y, salvo que estemos entre médicos, leguleyos, o beatas, decir 'huevos' suena bastante más natural en lenguaje coloquial que decir 'testículos' (¿o dice Ud. "Carlitos, no seas rompetestículos", "No me toques los testículos", "Me importa un testículo", etc.?). No obstante, si mi sentido de la naturalidad le ofende, lo siento y me disculpo.


----------



## Omada

Sibutlasi said:


> Quizá estoy deformado, pero lo que a mí me parece vulgar es la afectación y la 'propiedad' de los inseguros, no la naturalidad, y, salvo que estemos entre médicos, leguleyos, o beatas, decir 'huevos' suena bastante más natural en lenguaje coloquial que decir 'testículos' (¿o dice Ud. "Carlitos, no seas rompetestículos", "No me toques los testículos", "Me importa un testículo", etc.?). No obstante, si mi sentido de la naturalidad le ofende, lo siento y me disculpo.



Yo también creo que se trata de lenguaje vulgar, por muy extendido que esté su uso. Desde luego que los ejemplos que pone con "testículos" no son naturales, pero sí hay muchas expresiones naturales y propias del habla coloquial que no son vulgares como "Carlitos, no seas pesado", "No me toques las narices", "Me importa un rábano", por ejemplo.


----------



## Erreconerre

Mejsy said:


> Yo encuentro otraz vez en TV serie "El Barco" la frase, a que no comprende exactamente.
> Padre y hijo, a quién conoció cuando en años adultos, hablan de naciemento de otro hijo:
> "Y yo nunca he tenido un crío en brazos, que a mí los hijos me vienen *con pelos en los huevos."
> 
> *
> ¿Es el vulgarismo para hombre adulto? ¿O se puede decir de otra manera?
> 
> Gracias



Nosotros lo usamos de otro modo: _tener pelos en la cola_.
Y, disimulando un poco la vulgaridad, decimos_ Fulano tiene peleas en la Coliseo_, donde _peleas_ es lo mismo que_ pelos; y _la_ Coliseo, _la_ cola._ 
Para entender esto, hay que decir que la Coliseo es una conocida arena de box y de lucha libre en la que luchadores y boxedores tienen peleas, pero dicho en sentido estricto.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Omada said:


> Yo también creo que se trata de lenguaje vulgar, por muy extendido que esté su uso. Desde luego que los ejemplos que pone con "testículos" no son naturales, pero **si/> sí* hay muchas expresiones naturales y propias del habla coloquial **sin ser > que no son* vulgares como "Carlitos, no seas pesado", "No me toques las narices", "Me importa un rábano", por ejemplo.



En efecto, si se quiere decir "No seas pesado", etc., no hace falta emplear expresiones tan, digamos, 'castizas'. Pero si, en una conversación coloquial, alguien decide utilizar una expresión contundente en la que se alude carpetovetónicamente a los testículos, decimos "huevos", o "cojones" ¿O no? No decimos "testículos" más que irónicamente ("No me toques los c...testículos"). En cualquier caso, cuando vaya a ponerse 'propia', del DRAE no se fíe mucho: para el DRAE, "huevos" es un sinónimo 'vulgar' de "testículos", pero de "cojones", que suena bastante más fuerte que "huevos", no dice que sea 'vulgar'. Si "cojones" no es 'vulgar', ¿por qué ha de serlo "huevos"? > Una de infinitas arbitrariedades del DRAE. En estas cosas conviene tener naturalidad y amplitud de miras, saber lo que dice el DRAE, por supuesto, pero tomarlo 'cum grano salis', y, si un extranjero nos consulta sobre el uso, hay que recomendarle usos naturales, adecuados (según su sexo, edad, etc.), y acordes con sus posibilidades expresivas generales.


----------



## Omada

Sibutlasi said:


> En efecto, si se quiere decir "No seas pesado", etc., no hace falta emplear expresiones tan, digamos, 'castizas'. Pero si, en una conversación coloquial, alguien decide utilizar una expresión contundente en la que se alude carpetovetónicamente a los testículos, decimos "huevos", o "cojones" ¿O no? No decimos "testículos" más que irónicamente ("No me toques los c...testículos"). En cualquier caso, cuando vaya a ponerse 'propia', del DRAE no se fíe mucho: para el DRAE, "huevos" es un sinónimo 'vulgar' de "testículos", pero de "cojones", que suena bastante más fuerte que "huevos", no dice que sea 'vulgar'. Si "cojones" no es 'vulgar', ¿por qué ha de serlo "huevos"? > Una de infinitas arbitrariedades del DRAE. En estas cosas conviene tener naturalidad y amplitud de miras, saber lo que dice el DRAE, por supuesto, pero tomarlo 'cum grano salis', y, si un extranjero nos consulta sobre el uso, hay que recomendarle usos naturales, adecuados (según su sexo, edad, etc.), y acordes con sus posibilidades expresivas generales.



Independientemente de cómo lo califique la RAE, "cojones" me parece tan vulgar como "huevos", o más. Y precisamente me parece importante cuando se trata de una consulta hecha por un extranjero dejar claro qué tipo de expresión es. No son expresiones que sean naturales en un lenguaje coloquial familiar, ni laboral... no se usan con los vecinos, ni en el supermercado, ni en general con nadie que no sepas de antemano que acepta bien ese tipo de expresiones. Hay muchos tipos de conversaciones coloquiales, y este tipo de expresiones no serían naturales en la mayoría de ellos. A mi en particular me molesta muchísimo que alguien me hable de sus genitales aunque sea en sentido figurado. Creo que se podría decir que son expresiones propias únicamente de conversaciones entre amigos íntimos, preferiblemente entre varones, si se ve que el resto de la gente se está expresando de esa manera.


----------



## Pixidio

A ver, remitiéndonos a la definición más castiza de vulgar, que es algo propio del vulgo; diríamos que es lo propio del común de la gente. Entonces sí: huevos, cojones, bolas y cuanto otro sinónimo oportuno quieran son vulgares. No cabe la menor duda de eso. El problema estriba en equiparar lo soez a lo vulgar y en eso yo no me meto. Si quieren sacarse los ojos para dirimir la cuestión, avísenme así alquilo un palco para la ocasión. 

Es un lenguaje descontracturado, natural... Pero, corresponde aclarar, no es propio de todos los registros. Con personas de cierta confianza podés decirlas, sino no. De todas maneras, al menos yo no voy a andar hablando de mis testículos con alguien que no conozco. "Romper las bolas" creo que es un caso aparte, es muy utilizado y salvo en un contexto formal creo que se usá bastante. Esta frase en particular es fea, pero otras con "huevos" no lo son. 

Como dicen más arriba, frases como "¡Por Dios mujer, dejá de romperme las bolas" (no quiero ser tendencioso, si así lo creen mis compañeras foristas, les pido disculpas) sólo suenan bien dichas por un nativo. Es más, sonarían ridículas dichas por un angloparlante -que aún pudiendo tener un nivel adecuado de uso del  español- lo pronuncia como sólo ellos saben hacerlo.


----------



## Vampiro

Mejsy said:


> ¿Es el vulgarismo para hombre adulto? ¿O se puede decir de otra manera?


Una ordinariez por donde la mires.
Sólo para decir entre amigos, y depende del tipo de amigos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Amigos... después del octavo "güisqui". No es que uno sea muy delicado para hablar, pero es bien asquerosita, estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Amigos... después del octavo "güisqui". No es que uno sea muy delicado para hablar, pero es bien asquerosita, estoy de acuerdo.


O después de la segunda cerveza, pero insisto, depende de con quién me la tome.
_


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> O después de la segunda cerveza, pero insisto, depende de con quién me la tome.
> _



¿No será un poco poco? yo me quedo con la opción del octavo güisqui y poco importa todo el resto. Sin güisquis, tendría algunos reparos antes de decirla.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

De acuerdo, no es muy fino .
Si bien no me molesta escucharlo, decirlo yo (independientemente de que sea mujer) es otro cantar.

Expresiones que los extranjeros que somos debemos conocer (por cierto conozco más el equivalente _con los cojones / huevos negros_); el emplearlo es a (buen) criterio de cada uno.
Equivalentes no vulgares para esta frase: _creciditos / mayorcitos / ya criados_.

Hasta luego


----------



## Lord Darktower

Qué añoranzas para los que ya peinamos canas...


----------



## Ludaico

Sibutlasi said:


> ...En cualquier caso, cuando vaya a ponerse 'propia', del DRAE no se fíe mucho: para el DRAE, "huevos" es un sinónimo 'vulgar' de "testículos", pero de "cojones", que suena bastante más fuerte que "huevos", no dice que sea 'vulgar'...



Efectivamente, no dice que sea _vulgar_, sino algo *peor* (si es que acaso _vulgar_ sea malo, que no lo es). Dice que es *malsonante*, lo que a veces pudiera interpretarse incluso como de carácter _ofensivo_. Calificar algo de vulgar no es denigrarlo, sino tan solo definirlo como de uso corriente por el común de las personas, que bien pudiera representar más del 80 % de la población.
Saludos.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Cuando hablamos de vulgar, creo que en realidad nos referimos a esta acepción del DRAE: "Que es impropio de personas cultas o educadas". En este sentido, "tener pelos en los huevos/cojones" o "tener los huevos negros" (mismo concepto) es vulgar, malsonante y ordinario se mire por donde se mire. Ahora, en una conversación con un amigo de confianza o si quieres demostrar que no tienes pelos en la lengua, puedes utilizarlo, pero hay que dominar mucho el idioma para utilizarlo cuando conviene. Así que mi consejo es que sepas lo que significa pero que no lo utilices.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Bueno, los tiempos cambian y las definiciones toman nuevos registros con ellos. La cultura y la educación no son excluyentes con la vulgaridad si se sabe dónde, cómo y cuándo actuar de una forma u otra. Recuerdo a un académico de la RAE y premio Nobel de literatura, culto y educado por tanto, que si hinchaba de decir tacos e improperios, hablados y escritos. ¿Será cuestión de estilo?


----------



## Sibutlasi

Hola, 

Espero que tras mi ampliación de mi primera respuesta  (que fue apresurada, es cierto), nadie crea que entonces ignoraba o  estaba ocultando a la consultante las restricciones que operan sobre el  uso de expresiones como la que nos ocupa. De hecho la advertía sobre una  parte de ellas, y en la versión ampliada de mi respuesta la advierto  con más detalle acerca de las condiciones de uso de la otra  interpretación, quizá más ajustada al contexto citado en la consulta. 

Insinuaba desde el principio, y en la versión ampliada he dicho claramente, que *a mí *oir  decir algo así en una conversación relajada entre amigos no me  resultaría de mal gusto, sino 'gráfico', 'desenfadado', 'sin  prejuicios',... lo contrario de 'propio', 'políticamente correcto' (>  ...predecible, y aburrido). Me sugeriría que el/la hablante tiene  personalidad y seguridad en sí mismo/a, y, precisamente por eso, no me  encajaría con una persona poco educada de las muchas que,  sin embargo, se atrincheran tras el único libro que tienen o consultan  alguna vez, el Diccionario de la RAE u otras 'autoridades' parecidas. Yo interpretaría más bien que  quien dice algo así 'está de vuelta' de esa idea de muchos hablantes  poco cultos según la cual el DRAE es la Biblia, y se atienen perrunamente a  él para asegurarse de que en sus intercambios sociales nunca dejarán ver  cuán escasa es realmente su cultura. Creo también que si yo hiciera la  prueba y, teniendo hijos 'heredados' pero no propios, dijera "Ya sabéis  que a mí los hijos me vienen con pelos en los huevos" en una reunión  entre mis amigos, reaccionarían igual que yo, más bien positivamente por mi  ingenio y falta de complejos, que negativamente. De ahí mi afirmación de  que no me parece que, en España al menos, hoy en día nadie estigmatice a  nadie por decir una cosa así en una situación como la descrita.

Eso  es todo. Yo nunca he pretendido decir que cosas así se puedan decir *a  cualquiera y en cualquier lugar*, y menos aún un extranjero que  difícilmente podría mantener ese mismo estilo coloquial de modo  consistente. Y, además, en este caso hablamos de intuiciones y gustos,  no de cosas demostrables, y yo no pretendo convertir mis intuiciones en  norma para nadie. Por si mi condición de catedrático de lingüística (que  inocentemente incluí en mi perfil) actuaba en algún grado como refrendo  involuntario de opiniones o afirmaciones que normalmente puedo  justificar con argumentos, aunque en este caso no, ya he quitado ese  dato de mi perfil y espero que los pocos que hayan podido verlo no se lo  cuenten a nadie y lo olviden. 

Disculpas a quien haya podido escandalizarse y saludos a todos.


----------



## Jaime Bien

No creo que nadie se haya escandalizado. Coincido con lo que dices. Todo en su momento y lugar es apropiado, incluso pertinente. Pero para nuestro amigo extranjero, conviene que le quede claro que no deja de ser vulgar. Supongo que en su idioma sucederá lo mismo con expresiones análogas.

PD. Ya va bien a este foro que haya catedráticos de lingüística. Y además dice mucho a favor de ti el que no lo hayas ocultado, pues muchos (o algunos) sólo somos simples aficionados de esta maravillosa lengua, dicho sea con todo el respeto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo que este asunto pertenece al campo de la estilística y no al de "lo conveniente" (que, al fin y al cabo, es una categoría extralingüística). Hay una intencionalidad expresiva detrás de este tipo de expresiones que el eufemismo desconoce.
El buen o mal gusto (en la lengua que todos usamos) es algo totalmente ajeno al sistema lingüístico.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hay épocas y países más _bocasucias_ que otros. Hace más de treinta años que el español Alberto Closas, en un programa de la televisión argentina dijo "culito" y fue el tema obligado durante semanas. Y veinte años después la misma conductora que entonces hizo cortar la transmisión, fue grabada en un arranque de ira  diciendo "¡Mierda, carajo!" expresión que también tuvo sus quince dias de fama.

 Creo que decir "de pelo en pecho" alude a la misma circunstancia sin ser tan "genital".

Saludos, Kx


----------



## cacarulo

Diría que es provocativamente vulgar, porque se puede decir lo mismo con una expresión como "los hijos me vienen con pelos en las piernas" o "en las patas".
(Lo de "pelo en pecho" no me suena tanto en un caso así, pero también podría valer).


----------



## Vampiro

O "con barba y bigotes", y tampoco le mentamos los huevos a nadie.
Ahora, todo esto está muy bien, pero ¿qué pasa si son hijas?

(Xiao, qué gusto verte)
_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:





Vampiro said:


> Ahora, todo esto está muy bien, pero ¿qué pasa si son hijas? Que los pelos los tienen en su respectivo órgano reproductivo .
> 
> (Xiao, qué gusto verte) (¡De acuerdo!)
> _


Hasta luego


----------



## lavecilla

.
Una opinión más, aunque modesta:

No me considero un mojigato pero entiendo que esgrimir en este foro el salvoconducto "entre amigos" para justificar el uso de expresiones de mal gusto, no es admisible. Otra cosa sería afirmar que, efectivamente, se dicen con frecuencia en determinadas situaciones (o, incluso, que alguna vez las hayamos pronunciado nosotros mismos después de unas copas) pero de ahí a defenderlas...

Es subjetivo, lo sé, el trazado de la línea que separa lo aceptable de lo que no lo es –porque hiera nuestra sensibilidad–, pero hay casos tan evidentes, como el de este hilo, que no resisten un análisis. Por citar un caso similar cercano, me atrevo a decir que todos agradecemos a Cintia&Martine que en el  mensaje nº 27 no haya dicho "pelos en el c..." aunque nadie se hubiera escandalizado.

Y yo creo, XiaoRoel, que eres demasiado bueno y generoso al meter este asunto en el campo de la estilística. Para mí, ni se lo merece, francamente: es, por ejemplo, como meter las bazofias en el campo de la gastronomía.

Por otra parte, a mí no me parecen aburridas las palabras que contiene el diccionario, y no creo que su uso suponga quedarse anclado en el pasado: todo depende –como ocurre con las añejas notas musicales– del modo en que cada uno las quiera o las sepa concertar.

A seguir bien.


----------



## Vampiro

Cintia&Martine said:


> Ahora, todo esto está muy bien, pero ¿qué pasa si son hijas? Que los pelos los tienen en su respectivo órgano reproductivo .


Jjejejeje, claro, pero a ver quién se anima a armar una frasecita como la de los huevos y decir que no es grosera.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, sólo porque me hace ilusión participar en este hilo lleno de foreros insignes. A mí la expresión no me escandaliza en absoluto, y tampoco necesito llevar cuatro copas para decirla. Confieso, como pura constatación, que soy malhablado, y para mí la educación no consiste en no decir nunca cosas semejantes, sino en saber en qué situaciones no debo decirlas. Por lo demás, coincido en que no son expresiones recomendables para un no nativo, al menos hasta que no sepa calibrar de manera cabal su oportunidad o su alcance.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## cbrena

Kaxgufen said:


> Creo que decir "de pelo en pecho" alude a la misma circunstancia sin ser tan "genital".


Yo prefiero mil veces la expresión que abre este hilo.


cacarulo said:


> Diría que es provocativamente vulgar, porque se puede decir lo mismo con una expresión como "los hijos me vienen con pelos en las piernas" o "en las patas".
> (Lo de "pelo en pecho" no me suena tanto en un caso así, pero también podría valer).


Nada, ninguna de las propuestas me parece más natural. Se pierde el desenfado que tiene la original.



Vampiro said:


> [COLOR=#000000][FONT=Tahoma]Publicado por [/FONT][/COLOR][B]Cintia&Martine[/B][URL="http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=13567075#post13567075"]
> [/URL][COLOR=#000000]Ahora, todo esto está muy bien, pero ¿qué pasa si son hijas? [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000cd]Que los pelos los tienen en su respectivo órgano reproductivo[/COLOR];)[COLOR=#000000].[/COLOR][/QUOTE]Jjejejeje, claro, pero a ver quién se anima a armar una frasecita como la de los huevos y decir que no es grosera.
> _[/QUOTE]
> Ahí tienes toda la razón. Esa sería grosera, y me fastidia reconocerlo. Yo podría decir que no le preparo el desayuno a mi hijo porque ya tiene pelos en los huevos. No podría usar la correspondiente para mi hija.
Click to expand...


----------



## Meggimore

Despues de 6 años de la última actividad en este tema, necesito vuestra ayuda. Me refiero a significación de este dicho y también, si alguien de vosotros puede enviarme el fuente cientifico (algun diccionario o articulo) de la explicación o el uso de este dicho, porque lo necesito poner en mi tesis.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## MiguelitOOO

No hace falta explicaciones científicas, Meggimore. La frase hace referencia a que los infantes (crios) no tienen vellos en sus genitales y que los adolescentes o adultos sí tienen vellos en la zona (no hablemos de rasurados, por favor).


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos.
Del RAE
5. m. vulg. testículo. U. m. en pl.
No se puede decir más con menos: equivale a testículo en el rango vulgar del idioma. Vale entre amigos y entre hermanos pero no con extraños, y menos en familia si hay madres o padres cerca.
Definitivamente desaconsejable fuera de la vulgaridad asumida.


----------



## Meggimore

Vale, pues este dicho podemos considerar como la derivación de la palabra "huevo" 5. m. vulg. testículo. U. m. en pl ?


----------



## RIU

Mejsy said:


> ¿O se puede decir de otra manera?



Disculpad el _on-topic_.

Sí, se puede decir que pasa de sus hijos como de la mierda hasta que son adolescentes y ya no le dan faenas, de esas que "deben hacer las mujeres con los niños". Un crac el hombre, sin duda.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Este hilo me hizo recordar algo que oí de pasada, hace muchos años.

Trabajaba en una empresa que tenía oficinas en muchos países y en una ocasión nos visitó un argentino. Una mañana, al acercarme a un compañero que conversaba con el argentino escuché esto: *¿y vos que esperabas, pelos en los huevos? *Nunca había oído la expresión usada así y no sé que cara puse, pero el argentino de inmediato comentó que lo que había dicho no tenia el mismo significado que en México, que no estaba siendo grosero.

En ese entonces lo interpreté como que le había preguntado si esperaba algo imposible de creer. No tengo más contexto pero después de leer este hilo ya no sé que pensar.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Janis Joplin said:


> *¿y vos que esperabas, pelos en los huevos? *


...porque también está la expresión "buscarle pelos al huevo" (en este caso de gallina) que viene a significar lo mismo que "buscarle la quinta pata al gato".


----------

